# honey butter injection



## raastros2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey guys planning on a honey butter injection and glaze for thanksgiving turkey....anybody have a recipe to make the sauce?


----------



## mbugbee (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm thinking about trying this recipe this weekend: http://bbq.about.com/od/turkeyrecipes/r/blb91104c.htm

Only concern is adding the "glaze" so early into the smoke since I smoke turkey higher than they are recommending.  Don't want the sugars to burn.


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Iam putting it in a oiless fryer not smoker


----------



## sparkypyro (Nov 12, 2012)

Using a Big Easy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yessir sparky!


----------

